# I am looing at buying a 2001 Audi 2.7 Biturbo A6 and have some questions about the engine



## Ultrasports (Jul 27, 2010)

I am looing at buying a 2001 Audi 2.7 Biturbo A6 with 99k on it and have some questions about the engine.

What type of problems should I look for when buying this car.

Are the engines usually pretty reliable.

How about the turbos.


----------



## Johann2.7t (Feb 5, 2010)

engines are pretty reliable minus leaking seals and such.

Id look for tensioner gasket leaks, any turbo noise and how good the clutch feels.

if your serious about buying an audi Id buy a genuine vag-com ~240 bucks and scan the car before you buy it.


----------



## izzo (Mar 19, 2004)

WHAT TO LOOK FOR
1. *service records*
2. timing belt, water pump done?
3. Cam adjuster seals, cam shaft seals, front crank seal, valve cover gaskets, inspect for leakage
4. auxiliary water pump leakage (very common. It is located under the Y-intake manifold)
5. rear trans seal, rear diff seals, front diff seals inspect for leakage
6. window guides (all 4 doors)
7. sunroof drains, check for leakage
9. Turbocharger operation. make sure they are not noisy and they do not leak oil.
10. front crankshaft seal


----------



## Quinney (Feb 9, 2009)

izzo said:


> WHAT TO LOOK FOR
> 1. *service records*
> 2. timing belt, water pump done?
> 3. Cam adjuster seals, cam shaft seals, front crank seal, valve cover gaskets, inspect for leakage
> ...


fixed


----------



## izzo (Mar 19, 2004)

Quinney said:


> fixed


How did I miss that 
Definitely :thumbup:


----------

